# 4th of July thoughts



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Funny how we celebrate our Independence day with things that go Boom huh?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Almost like christmas where we dance around a dead tree eating candy out of our socks.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

lmao wow, never thought about either of that..odd hehe.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

This would be one HECK of a grand finale. This is why you don't smoke while buying fireworks.
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6126121898177679789&q=fireworks

This one is pretty good too. Really good display, but cheesy music.
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2347008859692224426&q=fireworks


----------



## ORCA. (Sep 27, 2005)

To all who celebrate Independence Day have a good one.


----------



## BIT01 (Jun 18, 2006)

My finales are almost as good as that one. Every year I almost catch something on fire.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Wow I bet that first video would have been awsome if it would have happened at night.


----------

